# Ordering Pizzas in the year 2010 #%#%&&^



## wasabi (Aug 9, 2005)

*Operator: "Thank you for calling Pizza Hut. May I take your order?"
Customer: "Hi, I'd like to place an order to be delivered."

Operator: "May I have your NIDN first, sir?"
Customer: "My National ID Number, yeah, hold on, eh, it's 6102049998-45-54610."

Operator: "Thank you, Mr. Sheehan. I see you live at 1742 Meadowland Drive, and the phone number's 494-2366. Your office number over at Lincoln Insurance is 745-2302 and your cell number's 266-2566. Which number are you calling from, sir?"
Customer: "Huh? I'm at home. Where did you get all this information?"

Operator: "We're wired into the system, sir."
Customer: (Sighs) "Oh, well, I'd like to order a couple of your All-Meat Special pizzas..."

Operator: "I don't think that's a good idea, sir."
Customer: "What do you mean?"
Operator: "Sir, your medical records indicate that you've got very high blood pressure and extremely high cholesterol.  Your National Health Care provider won't allow such an unhealthy choice."
Customer: "Dang!  Then what would you recommend?"

Operator: "You might try our low-fat Soybean Yogurt Pizza.  I'm sure you'll like it."
Customer: "What makes you think I'd like something like that?"

Operator: "Well, you checked out 'Gourmet Soybean Recipes' from your local library last week, sir, that's why I made the suggestion."
Customer: "All right, all right!  Give me two family-size ones.  What's the damage?"

Operator: "That should be plenty for you, your wife and your four kids, sir.  The 'damage,' as you put it, comes to $49.99."
Customer: "Let me give you my credit card number."

Operator: "I'm sorry sir, but I'm afraid you'll have to pay in cash.  Your credit card balance is over its limit."
Customer: "I'll run over to the ATM and get some cash before your driver gets here."
Operator: "That won't work either, sir.  Your checking account is overdrawn."
Customer: "Never mind!  Just send the pizzas.  I'll have the cash ready. How long will it take?

Operator: "We're running a little behind, sir.  It'll be about 45 minutes, sir.  If you're in a hurry you might want to pick 'em up while you're out getting the cash, but carrying pizzas on a motorcycle will be a little awkward."
Customer: "How the heck do you know I'm riding a bike?"

Operator: "It says here you're in arrears on your car payments, so your car got repossessed.  But your Harley's paid up, so I just assumed you'd be using it."
Customer: "@#%/$@&?#!"

Operator: "I'd advise watching your language, sir.  You've already got a July 2006 conviction for cussing out a cop."
Customer: (Speechless)

Operator: "Will there be anything else, sir?"
Customer: "No, nothing.  Oh, yeah, don't forget the two free liters of Coke your ad says I get with the pizzas."

Operator: "I'm sorry sir, but our ad's exclusionary clause prevents us from offering free soda to diabetics."*


----------



## mudbug (Aug 9, 2005)

jeez louise, PLEASE God, don't let it come to this!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Aug 9, 2005)

The funniest thing I've read all day!  Thank you so much!


----------



## middie (Aug 9, 2005)

if it evers comes to this i'm never ordering pizza again !!


----------

